# Thein type top hat dimensions



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

I have made the decision to go ahead with the building of a Thein style top hat seperator. I plan on using 5" metal ducting. 
After reading several articles on the subject and watching several videos I am still not sure how large it should be or where the drop slot should be located and how long it should be. If I can find one I will probably use a brute trash can or metal might be an option.

I have a HF DC. 

Based on the above very sketchy information can anyone steer me right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't built one of these yet, though it's on my list for the vac. But Phil has a discussion forum at his site, and he answers many questions himself besides all the help from other users/builders. If you don't get the answer you're after here, you might take a look over there.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> I haven't built one of these yet, though it's on my list for the vac. But Phil has a discussion forum at his site, and he answers many questions himself besides all the help from other users/builders. If you don't get the answer you're after here, you might take a look over there.


Thanks Fred. Do you have a link to his site?


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

try here : http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

additionally, add a baffle to the drum ring of the DC, like this modification:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189

if you are of a mind, a thien baffle can be used in place of inverted the frying pan.


----------

